# Granulated Bio-solids



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Significantly cheaper and no pathogens in class A.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/02/granulated-bio-solid-growing-popularity-fertilizer/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=930c925b8f-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-930c925b8f-296641129


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My neighbor gets all the townships for free. We call it "dried bio solids" I used some. Spread it with a spin lime/litter spreader. Its ok stuff. It is slow release, and it sure has a funny smell.... I prefer chicken manure...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not into working with bio solids at all......if it is truly class A it would be of interest, otherwise I have no use for the stuff. I passed on some fields a couple of years ago, irrigated by a waste water treatment facility, nice looking Bermuda grass......no thanks, too many pathogens to worry about, I wouldn't want to get out of the tractor and work on the disc mower or anything else in that field. I'll pay the piper and use conventional methods. But that's just me.....


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Ready to hear some government stupidity? We can't buy those in bulk in NH. We can buy it in 50lb bags for home use, golf courses etc. But they are not approved for "bulk" sales ie anything larger than 50lbs. So it sells in MA and ME for 50 a ton bulk but our cost would be around 350 a ton in bags.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

PaMike said:


> My neighbor gets all the townships for free. We call it "dried bio solids" I used some. Spread it with a spin lime/litter spreader. Its ok stuff. It is slow release, and it sure has a funny smell.... I prefer chicken manure...


Last year I was dumping chicken litter on a customer's field. Across the gravel driveway, someone was injecting bio-solids into the neighbor's field. It definitely has a distinct smell...and people say litter stinks. That stuff was stifling.

The customer said they also inject food products I.e.bad batch, flush out, expired


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Local company is buying up farms. The family has a manure/waste water hauling business. They haul waste water from food plants and dump it on the farm fields. One of the plants they haul out of is a cheese plant. Nothing like dumping 5,000 gallons/acre of waste cheese water on the ground....


----------

